#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Майкл Роуч

## Руслан

Хотел поднять достаточно болезненную тему - поведение геше Майкла Роуча.

В свое время он был, пожалуй самым выдающимся западным "профессиональным" буддистом, первым получившим степень геше. Но после трехлетнего ритрита (начатого в 2001), люди стали замечать некторые странности в его поведении. По словам некоторых людей, принимавших в этом ритрите участие, все три года он прожил в одной комнате со своей ученицей (при том, что он монах). Кроме того он отростил длинные волосы и утверждает, что является боддхисатвой 8 бхуми. Вообщем полный завал со стороны нравственности. По крайней мере с точки зрения Сутры.

Быть может кто-то знает больше моего и сможет прояснить, почему столь, мягко сказать, неглупый человек, потративший десятилетия на учебу в тибетских монастырях ведет себя так, как будь то совсем не слышал о нравственности и Винае?

Сайт о геше Майкле Роуче

----------


## Asanga

Ну, крышу у многих сносит.
Каких-то обоснований столь вызывающему поведению вряд ли можно найти.
По крайней мере его стоит воспринимать как человека уже вне традиции.
Так же как рериховцев.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> почему столь, мягко сказать, неглупый человек, потративший десятилетия на учебу в тибетских монастырях ведет себя так, как будь то совсем не слышал о нравственности и Винае?


Всякое бывает...  :Smilie:  
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/kunle/drukpa.htm

----------


## Бхусуку

Не царское это дело - обсуждать поведение Майкла Роуча.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Secretary to His Holiness the Dalai Lama wrote to Geshe Michael Roach advising him not to visit Dharamsala to attend the Dalai Lama's public teachings — "...we advise you not to visit Dharmsala in the greater interest of the purity of the Tibetan Buddhist tradition".





> During the first term of the Tantra Course at Diamond Mountain, Geshe Michael Roach stressed to his students that after they received the Yamantaka initiation from him, they should and must teach tantra and give tantric initiation to others. No mention was given that most of the students would be unqualified to do so.


Если это правда, то все очень печально.

Что интересно: Друкпа Кюнле - йогин безумной мудрости - прежде чем отжигать не по-децки на благо всех живых существ, монашеские одежды снял и обеты поднес своему наставнику.

+ если ты - Бодхисаттва 8 Бхуми и состоишь в близком общении с Ваджрайогини, то зачем тебе монашеские обеты вообще? Нонсенс какой то.

----------


## Legba

Вот странное дело - вроде всех предупреждают об опасности практики тантры, а когда у кого-нибудь едет крыша, все удивляются - как же так.
Да легко!

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ох, ё.. бедный Майкл Роуч..
Да.. Вот ведь, и такое бывает  :Frown:

----------


## Anansy

> Всякое бывает...  
> http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/kunle/drukpa.htm


Вероятно, не нужное это дело - обсуждать геше...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Однако меня смущает чрезмерная тяга некотырых людей и учителей к антипуританству и снятию каких-то мифических оков ханжества с религиозных людей. 
Подозрение у меня, что нет ничего общего между буддизмом и проповедью быть открытыми к сексуальности. Возможно, последнее - это банальные юношеские комплексы, которые некоторым так хочется компенсировать, но войти в противоречие с религией опасно....вот и придумывают всяческие уловки и лазейки.... 

Проще надо быть...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот странное дело - вроде всех предупреждают об опасности практики тантры, а когда у кого-нибудь едет крыша, все удивляются - как же так.
> Да легко!


Кста, никто не застрахован от того, что крыша протечет сдесь и сейчас. Без всякой тантры и Сутры.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Alex

На американском буддийском форуме *гигантская* (более 100 страниц) тема про Майкла Роуча. Кому интересно и есть время - почитайте... Полезно.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Anansy

*Alex* а Вы сами читали? Будьте другом, в двух словах...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А ссылочку?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ваще, если у человека есть склонность к крышесъезду, то она съедет в любом случае, при чем тут Тантры и Сутры. Согласна с Пампкиным.
А если практиковать Тантры и не слушаться учителя, то ничего хорошего не будет - я это по себе знаю точно. Этого делать не стоит. Но Тантры тут не при чем вааще. Вот.

----------


## Alex

В двух словах:

Вот тут: http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...michael++roach

А вообще - все так и есть, крыша поехала у геше.

----------


## PampKin Head

Текущая крыша практика Тантры - это нарушенные самаи и ложное Воззрение.

----------

Torkwemada (13.01.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нарушенных самай хватит. А самое жуткое - это как раз не слушаться Гуру.

----------


## Граакль

На вопрос о том, как избежать подобной ситуации, как несчастный геше, 
А. Берзин сказал, что нельзя просто *никогда* забывать о собственной пустотности .
Самым опасным заблуждением Алекс считает позиционирование себя (даже если у тебя есть некие знаки) как "великого белого гуру". 


Даже мимолетная мысль об этом - это первый тревожный звонок.
Геше, видимо, этот звонок пропустил.   :Frown:

----------


## Legba

> Текущая крыша практика Тантры - это нарушенные самаи и ложное Воззрение.


Как говаривал Атиша, "нарушения тантрических самай падают подобно дождю". Что до Воззрения, похоже недостаточно, чтобы оно было одним из прописанных 4 небуддийских. Так что - кердык. :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересная фраза: не забывать о собственной пустотности.

Типо, я помню о собственной пустотности, поэтому у меня крыша и не течет. Мне кажется, что течение крыши с памятованиями не связано.

----------


## Толя

Ой да ладно, самайи, самайи.  Типа одних ложных взглядов уже недостаточно. Надо еще, чтобы 8 классов по голове настучали в качестве добавки... Шарлатанов то полно, начиная с аротер и заканчивая всякими апологетами дзогчена и махамудры китайского розлива.

ЗЫ Пампкин, не богохульствуй, а памятуй смиренно. Всем известно, что нирвана даруется только в случае непрестанного напоминания себе о своей пустотности. Или у вас, гномов, это как то иначе делают?

----------


## Маша_ла

Короче, не ходите, девки, замуж  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Памятование - это элемент относительного ума. Интеллектуальное понимание. Или это не так?

А кто обрел нирвану относительным пониманием?

----------


## Fat

> Шарлатанов то полно, начиная с аротер и заканчивая всякими апологетами дзогчена и махамудры китайского розлива.


А просветите на предмет этих вот "апологетов дзогчена и махамудры китайского розлива", а то чувствую - не в теме. Можно (а может даже и лучше) в личку.

----------


## Граакль

> Интересная фраза: не забывать о собственной пустотности.


А у Берзина все фразы интересные.
Потому, что в отличие от большинства из нас, он хоть немного в теме разбирается.   :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А у Берзина все фразы интересные.
> Потому, что в отличие от большинства из нас, он хоть немного в теме разбирается.


Хм... Откуда такая информация? 

(для лубочников: я этим вопросом не хочу показать, что я а) супер-пупер... б)я к себе не вожделею и так, и далее)

----------


## Граакль

> Хм... Откуда такая информация?


От Чже Цонкапы, или из архива КГБ.  Точно уже не вспомнить.

----------


## Руслан

> Шарлатанов то полно, начиная с аротер и заканчивая всякими апологетами дзогчена и махамудры китайского розлива.


Если бы он год пробыл в тибетском монастыре, а после этого объявил себя боддхисаттвой 8 уровня, тогда бы никто не удивился. Но геше провел 20(!) лет изучая философию и практику Гелуг. К тому же, степень геше дается не за годы выслуги - он отлично разобрался в воззрениях тибетского буддизма.

Удивляет смесь столь блестящих знаний тибетского буддизма и столь грубых омрачений.

----------


## PampKin Head

> От Чже Цонкапы, или из архива КГБ.  Точно уже не вспомнить.


имхо, Дже Дзонкапа даже не знал, кто такой Берзин.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> имхо, Дже Дзонкапа даже не знал, кто такой Берзин.


Протестую! Чже Цзонкапа - Будда, он все знает! :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Протестую! Чже Цзонкапа - Будда, он все знает!


отклоняется.
"Наше время - время Бодхисаттв" (с)




> Если бы он год пробыл в тибетском монастыре, а после этого объявил себя боддхисаттвой 8 уровня, тогда бы никто не удивился. Но геше провел 20(!) лет изучая философию и практику Гелуг. К тому же, степень геше дается не за годы выслуги - он отлично разобрался в воззрениях тибетского буддизма.


"Даже демоны бывают красноречивы" (с) ННР.

----------


## Антон Николаев

Мы должны быть благодарны Роучу за то, что он написал неплохую книгу "Diamond Cutter", которую недавно (к сожалению, плохо) перевели на русский язык.

С другой стороны, есть противоречие: он называет себя монахом, а ведет себя не как монах. К счастью, все об этом знают, и могут сделать свои выводы. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alex

Книга весьма плохая, в чем может убедиться любой, кто знаком с оригинальным текстом ППХС и классическими комментариями.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Книга весьма плохая, в чем может убедиться любой, кто знаком с оригинальным текстом ППХС и классическими комментариями.


Книга Роуча является популярным введением в буддизм, при этом он сосредотачивается на одной теме: он на ста страницах расписывает то, как может проявиться карма, и для кого-то это может быть полезно. Так что несмотря на ряд ошибок (которые видны даже мне, тхеравадину :Wink:  ), я считаю, что книга полезная.

ЗЫ. Хотя, конечно, лучшие и самые интересные части книги - это где он просто описывает во всех деталях производство алмазов.

----------


## Fat

> Хотя, конечно, лучшие и самые интересные части книги - это где он просто описывает во всех деталях производство алмазов.


ИМХО, было бы честнее, если бы он прямо говорил о производстве денег, именно их производит любая современная более или менее заметная корпорация, а уж алмазы там или "золото Фрёйда", дело девятое  :Wink:

----------


## andykh

> ... с оригинальным текстом ППХС ......


А можно подробнее об оригинальном тексте?

----------


## Tiop

Наверное, речь шла о ВЧхППС

----------


## Ануруддха

Главное чтобы человек был счастлив  :Smilie: .

----------


## Руслан

> Главное чтобы человек был счастлив .


...и не доставлял бы при этом хлопот другим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> имхо, Дже Дзонкапа даже не знал, кто такой Берзин.


Откуда вы знаете?   :Confused:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я тут как-то спрашивал уже, а есть позитивные примеры белых людей, преуспевших в практике?

----------


## Руслан

> Я тут как-то спрашивал уже, а есть позитивные примеры белых людей, преуспевших в практике?


Думаю, язык реализации скорее тишина, нежели слава среди единоверцев.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Я тут как-то спрашивал уже, а есть позитивные примеры белых людей, преуспевших в практике?


Ну в тхераваде есть, если это вас устроит:

Ven. Nyanatiloka Thera was born in Germany in 1878 and was trained as a classical violinist in conservatories in Frankfort and Paris. After reading his first books on Buddhism, he immediately set his heart on becoming a Buddhist monk, and in 1903 he traveled to the East, where he took ordination in Burma. He thus became the first Continental European to join the Theravada Buddhist order. Ven. Nyanatiloka spent most of his monk's life in Sri Lanka, where in 1911 he established a monastery for Western Buddhist monks called Island Hermitage. He was a prolific translator of Pali Buddhist texts into German and English. His other works published by the BPS include Buddhist Dictionary, The World of the Buddha, Guide through the Abhidhamma Pitaka, and Fundamentals of Buddhism. He passed away in Colombo in 1957, after living for over fifty years as a distinguished member of the Theravada Buddhist order.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> Я тут как-то спрашивал уже, а есть позитивные примеры белых людей, преуспевших в практике?


Конечно есть.

----------


## Толя

2 Fat

>А просветите на предмет этих вот "апологетов дзогчена и махамудры китайского розлива", а то чувствую - не в теме. Можно (а может даже и лучше) в личку.

Про ваджрный бокс и китайский дзогчен - на ЯС обсуждалось недавно. Вроде - yogichen.com. Не смешно. Мрачно даже. Про махамудру - не вспомню ссылку, случайно как-то набрел и не сохранил, но там вообще такой отжыг. Какой-то Янг Шенг или Инг Шенг. Особливо интересной была статья, про то, как он вспоминал с прошлых рождений 84 000 учений Будды. Это даже не Трактунг Ринпоче из Аротер... Так задвигает... Тоже обсуждался этот сайт или тут или на ЯС опять же - не помню. 

2Пампкин

Ну пошутил я. Смайлег забыл поставить.  :Wink:  Не обижайся если что...

2Граакль

имхо, памятовать о своей пустотности - примерно то же, что памятовать о зеленых человечках или карликах дебилах. Оно, может и помогает в некоторых ситуациях, но от переназвания одного в другое крыша течь не перестанет.

2Руслан

>Если бы он год пробыл в тибетском монастыре, а после этого объявил себя боддхисаттвой 8 уровня, тогда бы никто не удивился. Но геше провел 20(!) лет изучая философию и практику Гелуг. К тому же, степень геше дается не за годы выслуги - он отлично разобрался в воззрениях тибетского буддизма.
Удивляет смесь столь блестящих знаний тибетского буддизма и столь грубых омрачений.

Наверное надо было с помощью этих воззрений разбираться в себе, а не в философии и тибетском буддизме.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

А почему может не удивлять, скажем, высокое перерождение в виде Ринпоче и некие мягко говоря, не совсем буддийские потребности и деяния? Тоже ведь бывало такое в истории.

----------

